# Monsoon season?



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I was just sitting under the covered patio enjoying a nice little downpour while some burgers smoke on the Traeger and I wondered what the monsoon season has in store. I tried looking at the farmers almanac and it wants me to do some paid subscription thing. Screw that. I have witnessed some nice little showers lately, but they have been scattered and short lived. It's still a little early for monsoon season to start, and maybe it shouldn't start yet anyway. They (whoever they is) say that when the monsoons start early that the monsoon season is short and insignificant. 

Has anybody seen any long term forecasts? Anybody have a crystal ball? Just curious. We absolutely NEED a good one this year.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Obligatory


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Color Maps


Seasonal Color Maps



www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov





But what do I know. Glad you have gotten some moisture.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

The season is technically mid-June to end of September. I think it started in S. Utah last week from the satellite images and forecasts. 

Looks like average to above average precip forecasts. Fingers crossed it's not all at once like last year.









North American Monsoon and Drought Relief | June 30, 2022 | Drought.gov


NIDIS and its partners have released this special edition drought status update because of current North American Monsoon forecasts for Summer 2022 and will issue future regional drought status updates as conditions evolve.




www.drought.gov


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I looked at the radar last night when I was getting hammered with rain and it looked like the Book Cliffs was getting hammered also. Just looked at it again it it is still raining over most of them still.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Bring on the rain! We need it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy moley... we had INSANE rain for about 30-40 minutes tonight. I haven't seen rain like that in many many years. Our garden was baked hard where the spot sprinklers dont hit, I went out towards the end of the storm and there was easily 3" deep water covering the entire thing. All the plants were flattened, hopefully they come back. Our rain gutter was flowing a absolute stupid amount of water out of it. I took some pictures and video. Near the end the lighting and thunder started up, some pretty close strikes from the crack and boom shaking the house.

I wouldn't be surprised if we got 2 inches of rain during that 30 minute deluge.

Luckily we had just finished packing our trailer for the weekend and had it already hooked up to the truck about 20 minutes before the rain started.


-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was just sitting under the covered patio enjoying a nice little downpour while some burgers smoke on the Traeger and I wondered what the monsoon season has in store. I tried looking at the farmers almanac and it wants me to do some paid subscription thing. Screw that. I have witnessed some nice little showers lately, but they have been scattered and short lived. It's still a little early for monsoon season to start, and maybe it shouldn't start yet anyway. They (whoever they is) say that when the monsoons start early that the monsoon season is short and insignificant.
> 
> Has anybody seen any long term forecasts? Anybody have a crystal ball? Just curious. We absolutely NEED a good one this year.


I seem to recall, a few years ago, we'd have a shower like yesterdays almost every , or every other, afternoon. Usually around 3ish (give or take) if i remember correctly.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that "forecasting" is done from past meteorological history. Even the Meteorologist are peering into the crystal ball when forecasting beyond 10 days, even 7 days is getting out there to be accurate. 

Every year I attend the Utah Floodplain Managers Association Conference. (UFMA) and I've seen so many presentations of weather patterns and forecast's of the storm events we have had and what we are having now. The most interesting, accurate, and spooky "forecast" I have ever seen presented, was by Brian Mcinerney. Prior to retiring a few years ago, he was the states Meteorologist for 30+ years. 

He compiled every piece of weather activity in Utah and surrounding states, during his tenure. Plugged it all into a computer program, and had a timelapse satellite overlay of rain, snow, clamant temperatures, and so on. He also had every major weather event that took place during that time. Every one of the events that took place, could be explained and backed up with science, and satellite images of those events. Like the flooding in 1982 and the floods a few years back in Hilldale. It was like watching a scary movie of the forming of the event from satellite view, and knowing what was about to happen. 

I don't know if his presentation is out on the web for someone to access, but, I will tell you what stood out for me. Utah will be jumping temps by 10-15 degrees (summer months) within the next 30-40 years. We will see a climate similar to the N.W. More rain and less snow (winter months) Only snow in the 9000' and higher elevations. The changing ocean currents and temps are happening today and this is creating change to how and when we receive moisture, and the pattern and direction it makes landfall into the west coast.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

taxidermist said:


> I know that "forecasting" is done from past meteorological history. Even the Meteorologist are peering into the crystal ball when forecasting beyond 10 days, even 7 days is getting out there to be accurate.
> 
> Every year I attend the Utah Floodplain Managers Association Conference. (UFMA) and I've seen so many presentations of weather patterns and forecast's of the storm events we have had and what we are having now. The most interesting, accurate, and spooky "forecast" I have ever seen presented, was by Brian Mcinerney. Prior to retiring a few years ago, he was the states Meteorologist for 30+ years.
> 
> ...


Before I retired a few years ago I would also go to some of Brian’s presentations.
His talks were the highlight of the day for me.
Amazing presenter.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> I seem to recall, a few years ago, we'd have a shower like yesterdays almost every , or every other, afternoon. Usually around 3ish (give or take) if i remember correctly.


I'm pretty sure we got rain every day in July a few years ago.

While everyone else seems to be getting rain, we haven't had anything at my house in the Cedar Valley. The only thing flowing out of my rain gutters is dust.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Yeah, Cedar is still bone dry. We haven't watered our front lawn since last September. It's pretty obvious it's not just "dormant" anymore.

Ultimately it looks like we are projected to do better than up north but that's not panning out so far. I really can't remember the last measurable precipitation we got here.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So last night as we were getting ready to hit the hay, I took a random walk around the basement to check things... just had "a feeling". Sure enough, I found minor flooding in the basement from that down pour.

/shrug

-DallanC


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was just sitting under the covered patio enjoying a nice little downpour while some burgers smoke on the Traeger and I wondered what the monsoon season has in store. I tried looking at the farmers almanac and it wants me to do some paid subscription thing. Screw that. I have witnessed some nice little showers lately, but they have been scattered and short lived. It's still a little early for monsoon season to start, and maybe it shouldn't start yet anyway. They (whoever they is) say that when the monsoons start early that the monsoon season is short and insignificant.
> 
> Has anybody seen any long term forecasts? Anybody have a crystal ball? Just curious. We absolutely NEED a good one this year.


And you said I was off topic. But I am glad that you used the correct pronoun "they"


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bowgy said:


> And you said I was off topic. But I am glad that you used the correct pronoun "they"


Or is it "them"? I'm still not sure when I should say they and when I should say them.


----------



## MrShane (Jul 21, 2019)

DallanC said:


> So last night as we were getting ready to hit the hay, I took a random walk around the basement to check things... just had "a feeling". Sure enough, I found minor flooding in the basement from that down pour.
> 
> /shrug
> 
> -DallanC


I HATE getting that feeling…


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Or is it "them"? I'm still not sure when I should say they and when I should say them.


Them there flowers are Purty. That's be the proper way ta speak it.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

taxidermist said:


> Them there flowers are Purty. That's be the proper way ta speak it.


Can't hear the word "Purty" and not think of the movie Deliverance.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Can't hear the word "Purty" and not think of the movie Deliverance.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

A facebook friend posted this showing the rain gauge up on his place at this time last year. Inch and a half with plenty more on its way. NOTHING this year. Sad state of affairs.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

colorcountrygunner said:


> I was just sitting under the covered patio enjoying a nice little downpour while some burgers smoke on the Traeger and I wondered what the monsoon season has in store. I tried looking at the farmers almanac and it wants me to do some paid subscription thing. Screw that. I have witnessed some nice little showers lately, but they have been scattered and short lived. It's still a little early for monsoon season to start, and maybe it shouldn't start yet anyway. They (whoever they is) say that when the monsoons start early that the monsoon season is short and insignificant.
> 
> Has anybody seen any long term forecasts? Anybody have a crystal ball? Just curious. We absolutely NEED a good one this year.


Government Weather Modification. It’s all called Climate Change because their BS “global” cooling and warming data is all fake and distorted to fit their narrative of controlling humanity with bs carbon tax idiocy. Government is a mafia that is culling humanity with the “vaccine” that will need never ending shots until you die of what’s in it. All this information is easy to find if you’re not blinded by the mainstream news media propaganda. Wet Air Surface Coolers is how they can make it rain(some are permanent installations some are on trailers) They do cloud seeding (aka Chemtrails) and you just look up at sky and see stripes of poison being sprayed daily just look up and see the fake clouds etc. Most are in oblivion 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The Navy’s probe into sky penis


For the first time, the tale can be told.




www.navytimes.com





Can you imagine the poisons in this one?!?!?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Personally, I don't doubt that long term weather trends change. (aka climate change). From my understanding it's nothing new. Warm periods, mini ice ages, etc. I'm sure if i cared enough to research it, i could find a graph showing when they occurred and for how long.

What I do doubt is all the finger pointing as to the cause. It's all political now. Politics aside, I also think it's human nature to think that nothing is out of our control, that there is something we can do - when most likely its out of our control, and there isn't anything that can be done.

Seems like the current trajectory on just about everything these days is bad. Notable milestones in this will probably be 4 months, then 2 years, then 4 years, and 10 years. Most of those are political shifts, but where we are heading with the water situation will most definately be known within the next 10. Maybe a lot sooner.

So long as our population doesn't get too high (already is if you ask me), we might be okay here in utah being an upper basin state. South part of the state might be in trouble though. Major population shifts into Utah will be our undoing, but nobody is going to hang out a no vacancy sign. It's not legally possible, and nobody has the balls to do it anyway. Nobody has that kind of backbone anymore.

I think anyone who's spent enough time in the mountains has figured out the concept of "Carrying capacity" on their own, even if not formally introduced to it.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

My place is just East of Smith's flat. 
Had a storm that put 1/2", and one that put .10" in my gauge last week. 
Need A LOT more. 
Shows really good chance of storms this week up around there.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Thats great news!


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Here’s just one proof that the government makes it rain using Weather Modification Technology for those with an attention span less than a goldfish it’s only a little over 1 minute long 😉


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> The Navy’s probe into sky penis
> 
> 
> For the first time, the tale can be told.
> ...


 Trusting the government is the first problem people have. In Latin Government means Mind Control. Gubernare Mens (Control Mind) Chemtrails is used in many ways besides killing plant life and dumbing down the population so they can get away with the blatant bs they’re doing against humanity as we speak. COVID has never been isolated yet if the news says Covid is real then it magickally becomes real so get your Chemtrails injection directly. Fluoride isn’t for your teeth. GMO isn’t for crops to be drought resistant. So many more issue stem from the chemicals that the government sprays on the entire Plane of Existence. Climate Change is literally Government Fakery.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

2full said:


> My place is just East of Smith's flat.
> Had a storm that put 1/2", and one that put .10" in my gauge last week.
> Need A LOT more.
> Shows really good chance of storms this week up around there.


I keep hearing good reports of storms around St. George, Kolob, Brian Head and even as far north as Sanpete County. Utah County northward it still isn't doing jack.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I sure wish some of those storms would make it up north.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I just got home from the cabin. Was .75" in my gauge when I got there. It rained a little more while was there, and was getting real serious when I left.
It's raining hard in town at the house right now.
Radar show another good cell on the way......

Bring it on !! We'll take all we can get. 😁


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

The weather station near my house showed .56" on Saturday. The other station at the airport showed over 1" on Saturday. We live between the two. We got hammered. My lake has been refilled. I'm working on the tiger musky permit right now.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Had 1/2" in both my rain gauges at the house this am. Looked like out towards Enoch got a lot more than we did on the South end of Cedar.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

The monsoon season finally arrived up north. Over an inch today in Springville, according to the local weather station. Heckuva lightning show tonight too. ⚡


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> The monsoon season finally arrived up north. Over an inch today in Springville, according to the local weather station. Heckuva lightning show tonight too. ⚡


You got that right! My wife and I enjoyed standing out on the porch last night watching the lightning flash and listening to the thunder rumble. All that rain must have really helped with that fire that broke out in the foothills above Springville last night.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> You got that right! My wife and I enjoyed standing out on the porch last night watching the lightning flash and listening to the thunder rumble. All that rain must have really helped with that fire that broke out in the foothills above Springville last night.


Yeah, it looked like that fire was out as I drove past there for work this morning.


----------



## callofthewild2 (May 10, 2021)

at least the spider died. what a way to start a fire really.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

callofthewild2 said:


> at least the spider died. what a way to start a fire really.


How did it get started?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

TPrawitt91 said:


> How did it get started?


Some crackhead tried to light a spider on fire 🤣









Rain douses wildland fire near Springville that started with man trying to 'burn a spider'


A strong rain storm moved over Springville late Monday night, drenching a wildfire that started earlier in the afternoon.




www.google.com


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Some crackhead tried to light a spider on fire 🤣
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh jesus lol I keep saying one day I won't be surprised by people any more, today is not that day


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Man who allegedly tried to burn spider faces reckless burn charges after wildfire sparked


A man who told authorities he accidentally started a wildfire that burned 40 acres in Springville on Aug.




kutv.com





Yeah, the dude is sitting in jail right now wondering what he can do as an encore to keep his title as the stupidest person alive.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> Yeah, the dude is sitting in jail right now wondering what he can do as an encore to keep his title as the stupidest person alive.


Maybe he was scared of spiders?

I'm telling you, if I see a spider I'm heading straight to the garage to grab either the butane torch, or more preferably the weed burning torch -- that spider is going down!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Maybe he was scared of spiders?
> 
> I'm telling you, if I see a spider I'm heading straight to the garage to grab either the butane torch, or more preferably the weed burning torch -- that spider is going down!!!


Bruh, what do you think Raid is for? I get it with the spiders. I don't like them either. My wife gets after me because I will spray a half a can on a hapless Black Widow. 
However, Mrs. PBH is going to lose her mind if you burn down the house for a stinkin spider. 

Also, I doubt the Einstein that lit our foothills on fire last night has the candlepower to earn enough money to pay for the hefty bill the fire agencies will be sending his way for his cognitive deficiencies.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Whatever happened to the sole of a boot to take care of a spider?

I was going to say rolled up newspaper or magazine but you might have a hard time finding either of those 

Sent from my SM-A426U using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^This here reminded me of this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Back to Monsoon talk……..for a minute.

We had a really good storm come thru the South end of Cedar between 4 and 5 this afternoon.
I had 3/4” in my gauges after it was done. Was our best one yet. I haven’t needed to run the sprinkling system for over a week, and won’t have to for a few days. I had even fertilized the garden and flower beds this am.
Been nice !!

Also, spiders don’t bother me at all. Never have.
We used to catch them all the time growing up, kept them in Mom’s canning jars, she was not impressed at all. 
Garden spiders, black widows, even trianchilas (can’t spell it, even spellcheck didn’t get it).
Snakes the same thing, just grew up doing that kind of stuff. Actually like to watch them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Came home and checked the garden. The heavy winds and rain knocked over a couple of pepper plants and busted one clean off at the base of the stalk. The tomatoes were fine, as were my trees. Folks a couple of blocks away sustained considerable tree damage, although the worst of it in town was a bit farther away still. 



2full said:


> Also, spiders don’t bother me at all. Never have.
> We used to catch them all the time growing up, kept them in Mom’s canning jars, she was not impressed at all.
> Garden spiders, black widows, even trianchilas (can’t spell it, even spellcheck didn’t get it).
> Snakes the same thing, just grew up doing that kind of stuff. Actually like to watch them.


I do like snakes. And yes, tarantulas are pretty cool too. 


I would have thought that snakes would be what would trigger PBH enough to burn down his house after what happened at Minersville a couple years ago..........................................


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Moving back to the spider, I thought that it may of been a homeowner who started the fire but sounds like it was just a confused person. 





__





Draper man reportedly sets 40-acre fire near Springville to kill spider


Draper resident Cory Allan Martin, 26, was arrested Monday above the Bonneville Shoreline Trail near Springville after confessing to starting a 40-acre fire. Martin allegedly admitted to Springville Fire Chief Henry Clinton and Springville Public Safety Director/Police Chief Lance Haight that he...




www.heraldextra.com


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

More like a stoned, dazed and confused person.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

looks like we got hit hard again at my house - weather gauge is showing almost half an inch. It came down in about 10 minutes.
I'll never get this sprinkling system done. I guess I won't need it.


I just need to get that permit approved for catfish.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Prayers are working! Keep them going up.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

lol.

It's a miracle! Again! Weird how our prayers are always answered in July / August.

We should stop praying for rain during "Monsoon Season".


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Let's do a control study and start praying for rain in June!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Let's do a control study and start praying for rain in June!


I did.

And I watered my front yard a total of one time that month. It has stayed very green.

Scientifically proven to work!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Vanilla said:


> I did.
> 
> And I watered my front yard a total of one time that month. It has stayed very green.
> 
> Scientifically proven to work!


Pray for my lawn! Mine needs a little help


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Would it be too specific to say Tuesday and Wednesday? During the night?

As for lawns. If your lawn is any shade of green you are using too much water.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Let's do a control study and start praying for rain in June!



Wasn't last years monsoon rain affected by someone allegedly sacrificing a, ahem, "goat" right before the deluge. That didn't happen again, did it? 

Certainly something to take into account in doing any controlled study.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Catherder said:


> Wasn't last years monsoon rain affected by someone allegedly sacrificing a, ahem, "goat" right before the deluge. That didn't happen again, did it?
> 
> Certainly something to take into account in doing any controlled study.


Yeah, after I almost washed Cedar City off the map I decided not to invoke the power of any sort of deity anymore. Too many things can go awry.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Again -- we don't need prayers and sacrifices this time of year. Put that goat on the alter every Tuesday from November - April!! 

Actually, let's sacrifice a mutton. I could use some steaks...

Last night was pretty intense. I think my house had a bullseye on it for all that lightening!


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Plenty of mutton in the mountains, although it might come with a 20K price tag, not sure.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

PBH said:


> Again -- we don't need prayers and sacrifices this time of year. Put that goat on the alter every Tuesday from November - April!!


To actually get good snow years again it is going to take much more than that. My suggestion is throwing a virgin into a volcano. I don't know where the closest active volcano is. Yellowstone probably? As far as virgins, we are all a bunch of forum geeks around here. Shouldn't have to look too far.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, let's sacrifice a mutton. I could use some steaks...

Heck yes!!! That would be a great feast for a "moisture celebration". 

As far as my place in the SLC area, there has been great posturing of clouds and thunder, but come game time, it's like a pee-wee league baseball game. I want the Major Leagues to show up and play extra innings.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Actually, let's sacrifice a mutton. I could use some steaks...
> 
> Heck yes!!! That would be a great feast for a "moisture celebration".
> 
> As far as my place in the SLC area, there has been great posturing of clouds and thunder, but come game time, it's like a pee-wee league baseball game. I want the Major Leagues to show up and play extra innings.


Yeah, Utah County storms seem to be all hat, no cattle. It's kinda frustrating.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

That's because all the moisture fell in Tooele and Rush Valleys on the way over. Wednesday nights storm was pretty good actually


----------

